# Lathe Chuck and Mandrel



## Swamp (Oct 29, 2012)

I recently purchased a shopfox w1704 wood lathe to start turning duck calls. I am completly lost when it comes to finding the right chuck and 5/8 madrel to fit the lathe. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

You need to know the threading on your head stock. My General international has a 1"x8tpi, my larger Jet a 1.25"x 8 TPI. Not sure what size yours is.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Try looking here. http://www.woodstockint.com/1-3-HP-Benchtop-Lathe/W1704/accessories/


----------



## Swamp (Oct 29, 2012)

http://www.webfootcustomcalls.com/wfcccart/mandrels/expanding_mandrels/straight_exp/EXM625-1MT
Seems this is my only hope but it is what i need. Their website says some imported lathes say they are mt#1 but are actually mt#2. How do i go about measuring this? I have a pair of digital callipers, but not exactly sure what to measure.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Does your headstock have a morse taper? If so you can get a Jacobs chuck ( normal drill chuck ) on a morse taper to suit. Then you can put a shaft in that to use as a mandrel.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Swamp (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes it is tapered. I have looked at a few different chucks like that but they only seem to go up to a 1/2 and I need 5/8 .


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Swamp said:


> Yes it is tapered. I have looked at a few different chucks like that but they only seem to go up to a 1/2 and I need 5/8 .


You can definitely get 5/8, mine might be bigger than that. Try eBay.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Swamp said:


> http://www.webfootcustomcalls.com/wfcccart/mandrels/expanding_mandrels/straight_exp/EXM625-1MT
> Seems this is my only hope but it is what i need. Their website says some imported lathes say they are mt#1 but are actually mt#2. How do i go about measuring this? I have a pair of digital callipers, but not exactly sure what to measure.


 The size would be difficult to measure unless you have another accessory you could measure. The measurement would be the diameter of the bolt end that threads into the headstock. You will also need to know how many threads per inch it has. On the accessory you could lay a steel rule over the threads and count the amount of threads there are in 1/2" and double it. From what I can see Shopsmith makes a chuck with a 5/8 thread but I don't know if its the same thread or not. Anyway if you knew the bolt and thread size you could search ebay and the brand wouldn't matter.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

If your thumb fits in it is probably a M2. If only your little finger fits in it is prob a M1. As it is almost midnight and I'm in bed next to my wife lacking some clothing it will have to wait till morning till I can measure and give some more accurate dimensions.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

DaveTTC said:


> If your thumb fits in it is probably a M2. If only your little finger fits in it is prob a M1. As it is almost midnight and I'm in bed next to my wife lacking some clothing it will have to wait till morning till I can measure and give some more accurate dimensions.
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


That's more info than we needed to know!
Tom


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Your lathe has a Morse Tape #1 on the inside of the headstock spindle.

You mention 5/8in but do not state if this is threaded or not.

I think this may be the inside diameter on the spindle. 

If I am looking at the correct manual, your model is 1in x 8tpi (threads per inch).
If this is correct then the Nova Midi Chuck will fit.
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...packard&Category_Code=chuck-fourjaw-nova-midi


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

I have tried to upload the specifications for the ShopFox W1704 I got somewhere on the web (most likely www.ShopFox.biz). In case that does not work, here are the spindle and tailstock specifications:

Spindle Information
Spindle Type........................................................................................ Right Hand
Spindle Taper.............................................................................................. MT#1
Spindle Size.............................................................................................. 3/4 in.
Spindle Bore........................................................................................... 0.394 in.
Spindle Center............................................................................................. Spur
Spindle TPI.................................................................................................... 16
Tailstock Information
Tailstock Taper........................................................................................... MT#1
Tailstock Center............................................................................................ Live


----------

